# Preamble to the United States Constitution changed



## Hunt1Fish2 (Dec 19, 2007)

It how reads:

We the Supreme Court of the dysfunctional nanny states dictatorship of America, in Order to allow Congress to force the populists to do what they want, or be fined and penalized accordingly, do circumvent this Constitution of the United States of America.

It’s a sad day for personal freedoms and what today’s court ruling means for the future.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

While certainly a topic worthy of discussion we don't do politics here. I believe Yonni created a site just for that purpose, http://politicalnecrosis.forummotion.com/ 
Not that this forum endorses it, but here is a place that welcomes such discussion.


----------

